# Perch



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

How deep do I need to make box perch for YB's


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

I think 4 inches is standard with 6 inch dividers if you want.....


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

So the divider sticks out futher than the perch?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes so the birds cant see each other and fight as much


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> How deep do I need to make box perch for YB's


using the 5/8 x 5 1/2 x 6 Dog-Ear Fence Picket from lowes or home depot will work great when making box perches and are cost effective too


----------

